# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Usufruttuario e nudi proprietari,interessi mutuo.Diatriba agenzia entrate.

## nyyankees

Vi sono tre soggetti PADRE FIGLIO FIGLIA.
	Abbiamo il seguente scenario:
- MUTUO BANCARIO cointestato in 3 per acquisto immobile X.
- ATTO ACQUISTO con padre USUFRUTTUARIO e figlio+figlia NUDI PROPRIETARI.
- Immobile oggetto del mutuo adibito ad ABITAZIONE PRINCIPALE del PADRE con residenza da quest'ultimo lì stabilita.
- FIGLIA a carico del padre, FIGLIO non a carico, residenti entrambi in divesra abitazione di quella del padre.  
Il PADRE usufruttuario al momento della ddichiarazione dei redditi , quale quota di interessi passivi può portare in detrazione tra le seguenti 4 soluzioni?
1) l'intero ammontare degli interessi passivi del mutuo cointestato per abitazione principale, visto che l'abitazione principale è SOLO la sua
2)Solo il suo 1/3 da abitazione principale + 1/3 della figlia a carico
3)Solo 1/3 della figlia a carico
4)Nessuna quota di interessi passivi che andranno persi totalmente 
Ricordo che PADRE USUFRUTTUARIO e FIGLI NUDI PROPRIETARI, ed il mutuo è cointestato cosi come la lettera annuale degli interessi passivi mandata dalla banca. 
Inoltre secondo l'agenzia delle entrate della mia città, mio padre puo scaricare solo 2/3 di quota interessi (SUA + FIGLIA).
Secondo un mio amico funzionario dell'agenzia di un'altra città (che si è pure ben informato con i suoi superiori), ilpadre non si potrebbe scaricare nessuna quota visto che lui è solo usufruttuario e quindi non avente diritto e la figlia non lavora quindi non può detrarre nulla. 
Grazie a chi mi sa rispondere con estrema precisione.

----------


## Cherie

Confermo quanto ha detto il tuo amico a proposito dell'usufruttuario che non ha diritto. 
A quanto ne so neppure per la quota del figlio è possibile. Quanto a quella della figlia, aspetto delucidazioni... 
Edito: credo che non spetti neppure per la figlia, perché a prescindere dall'essere o meno a carico del padre, non ha la residenza, quindi manca uno dei requisiti essenziali.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Confermo quanto ha detto il tuo amico a proposito dell'usufruttuario che non ha diritto. 
> A quanto ne so neppure per la quota del figlio è possibile. Quanto a quella della figlia, aspetto delucidazioni... 
> Edito: credo che non spetti neppure per la figlia, perché a prescindere dall'essere o meno a carico del padre, non ha la residenza, quindi manca uno dei requisiti essenziali.

  Il padre non può, la figlia non può, il figlio non può...e chi può secondo te? A mio avviso il padre può detrarre la quota di interessi maturati per 1/3 del loro ammontare.

----------


## paolab

secondo me il padre detrae il suo terzo; la figlia no e il figlio no...

----------


## Cherie

> secondo me il padre detrae il suo terzo; la figlia no e il figlio no...

  Sull'usufruttuario ho letto che è espressamente escluso...

----------


## Cherie

> Il padre non può, la figlia non può, il figlio non può...e chi può secondo te?

  Nessuno... ho editato il post solo aggiungendo la figlia, che prima avevo lasciato in sospeso perché ero incerta.

----------


## MrDike

> Sull'usufruttuario ho letto che è espressamente escluso...

  Per detrarre gli interessi passivi del mutuo per l'acquisto dell'abitazione principale _conditio sine qua non_ è la *proprietà/nuda proprietà* dell'immobile. Pertanto, i titolari di altri diritti reali non possono detrarre nulla a prescindere dalla quota di intestazione del mutuo.

----------

